# First attempt using Photoshop



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi guys,

Just playing around with a new camera using the Macro setting. Used Photoshop for the first time, and wondered your thoughts?

Camera : Fujifilm XP130

Watch: Squale 1521


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Fantastic photo and editing. I find Lightroom easier to use than Photoshop ( and much cheaper lol )


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks good to me. Beautiful watch.


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

xellos99 said:


> Fantastic photo and editing. I find Lightroom easier to use than Photoshop ( and much cheaper lol )


 Thanks mate. I did use Lightroom first then over into Photoshop. I have the Adobe Creative Cloud package which is about £8 a month. Been following the online tutorials!

I recently invested in a DSLR but still learning to use that. Decided to stick to the Fuji point and shoot for this one! 



gimli said:


> Looks good to me. Beautiful watch.


 Thank you mate appreciate the compliment 

Regards

Mr F


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Looks good to me. If I were being picky, aligning the minute hand to the other straight lines in the photo, the pen and the note book (five past the hour) would make everything flow nicer


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

al_kaholik said:


> Looks good to me. If I were being picky, aligning the minute hand to the other straight lines in the photo, the pen and the note book (five past the hour) would make everything flow nicer


 Thanks for the comment mate.

Regards

Mr F


----------

